# Yard Help Wanted 4/10 all day $10 hour



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I have got to get a jump on my jungle of a yard, and need help tomorrow, Sunday.

Raking, pruning/thinnning out palmetteoes, weed pulling, mulching, etc., hedging and pruning. When I get at it I go strong, and need someone energetic and fast paced and able to lift to keep up. Want to try and knock this out in a day if possible. Couple beers throughout the day is fine while were working! 

All day till dark. Send me a PM. I'll be checking em regular. At home working in the house.

Send me a pm


----------



## BIGBADWOLF (Oct 18, 2007)

*Work*

*YA, ILL DO IT,:2guns: NEED THE MONEY TO HIRE A GUY TO FIX MY FNNN ROOF LEAK!! I SOLD MY CAR RAMPS BUT DIDNT MAKE BUT 10 BUCKS !!:tt2::hammer2::gunsmilie:*


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Notice I said someone fast paced who can lift?? Not looking for someone to have a coronary in my yard. disposing of bodies is so difficult these days with all that forensic evidence bs.

I think you have more tools besides my car ramps. I'll be over with a bucket of tar to spread all over to fix your 6 year old roof FREE OF CHARGE! HA HAA:whistling:

Saw Clay at Lowes last night, didn't know he was working there


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

All set. Thanx


----------

